
Atlassian announces new logo - aupright
https://www.atlassian.com/blog/announcements/our-bold-new-brand
======
eps
"We need a gradient"

Very few logos use gradients to their benefit and this is not one of them.

Also, the wordmark ("ATLASSIAN") has too much going on. This L-A pairing has
been used to death, including several high-profile logos. Customized bar in A
is lost in smaller sizes and looks like a rendering artefact. _And_ it's not
even kerned well, in the SIA part.

The font choice is going to bite them in the back very soon. Single-story "a"
and overall playfulness is suitable for a lifestyle/cooking blog, but not for
a tech company catering to technical people.

I'm going to guess it was an in-house rebranding job with little to no field
validation. Looks like someone with a bit too much carte blanche got carried
away with artsy-fartsy designy trends and forgot to actually check the results
against their userbase.

EDIT - Ahhh... they got a rockstar designer to redo their logo. A guy who did
a Twitter "rebrand" (tightened up their bird logo). This probably explains why
the logo is so off the mark.

------
synicalx
Living with a graphic designer, I've heard all there is to hear about how
important logos are and how many hours/days need to go into research for one.
BUT, I'm yet to actually see any real evidence whatsoever that it's worth
spending more than a couple hundred dollars on one. Can anyone find any actual
evidence that it's worth investing a ton of your marketing budget into a logo
vs just about any other marketing exercise?

Personally, I just can't wrap my head around it. Pick a colour palette that
matches your business (blue = calming, red = aggressive etc etc), and make a
mildly unique and attractive shape with those colours that is related to your
businesses name. I've had it explained to me a million times but I still don't
see how this could take more than a couple of hours, it just seems like a
massive exercise in overthinking a very simple problem.

~~~
richardwhiuk
I also struggle to believe that if you have a well recognized logo, unless
your company's image is really, really poor, then redesigning your logo is
anything other than a net negative.

------
cpeterso
This logo makes me feel very uncomfortable because it looks like an X-Acto
knife slicing a thumb. <:o

------
banned1
At least this is a little more creative than HP Enterprise's "new" logo:

[https://s-media-cache-
ak0.pinimg.com/originals/dc/a4/bc/dca4...](https://s-media-cache-
ak0.pinimg.com/originals/dc/a4/bc/dca4bce8cf4ca71f987a141d70076f3a.jpg)

I wonder how many $Ms that cost.

~~~
eps
That's a _superb_ logo actually.

It's a shape of a racked server + an usual, but fitting choice of color. It's
instantly recognizable and versatile as hell.

~~~
sitepodmatt
I like it but will people know what a physical server looks like in the
future, kids dont understand the save button (floppy disk) today.

~~~
majewsky
This is HP Enterprise. Their target audience is people who have been to a
datacenter at least once (or at least seen images of one on slides).

------
drinchev
The only service logo, that >looks< unchanged is the Trello one.

One more time I would like to say how great is the Trello team of being able
to deliver a logo that survived a redesign of it's new owner.

------
sitepodmatt
What is fiverr's refund policy if not happy with the quality of the
deliverable?

------
richardwhiuk
Companies talking about their new logos are the most self absorbed thing
possible.

------
JustAnotherPat
Do they really have to jazz it up with all this bluster? Can't they just say,
somebody told us the logo must be the letter A, can you make it look pretty?

------
majewsky
Looks nice. The only thing I'd change is put a bit more space between the
application logos and the wordmarks, esp. for Jira and Statuspage.

------
insteadof
That new logo looks like fingertips.

Does this mean they've also done away with all caps on JIRA? Or was that
changed a while ago?

~~~
marcins
Yes, all product names are now consistently cased as part of this rebrand.
Jira, Statuspage, Fisheye, Hipchat and Sourcetree (the latter 3 all being
CamelCased before)

------
sogen
"Mating sharks"

~~~
cpeterso
Or two sinking ships.

~~~
sogen
made me laugh

